# General > Music >  Aidan Moffatt and RM Hubbert, accompanied by Siobhan Wilson.

## sprint95m

Excellent show yesterday afternoon in Wick Library,
not only by the headliners but also the support from Siobhan Wilson
(who also accompanied the headliners during their set).

Pity there wasn't more folk there.

----------

